# What can I do on an iPad?



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 26, 2012)

Just that. I got one for Christmas. Is there good writing software, or app, or whatever it is, for iPad? How about books? I installed the free iBooks app, but I don't know if I can get my books from my ePub ereader or not. Anything else exciting?


----------



## TheTomG (Dec 26, 2012)

I cant type on the thing, but I guess you could buy a keyboard. GarageBand is awesome, as is Line 6's guitar input and Mini Pod software. Music on the go is what I got it for, much prefer my crappy little netbook for writing on portably, I can't stand glass screen keyboards 

Lots of games on it too, those are popular, though I refuse to install any on mine (just an iPad 1 purchased recently, used) as it is a creative machine only.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 26, 2012)

Cracks knuckles...

Writing: you can get the pages app, it costs 6.99 but it allows you to create docs, edit docs if you email them from a pc, email them around. I find it quite good.

I did endup getting a keyboard for mine, just to make typing easier, it doesn't have to be ipad specific, though the one i picked up was, but needs to be bluetooth, as far as i know. It was about 25.

For ebooks I downloaded the kindle app, and find it is fine. It was free. 

Unlike Tom I have oodles of games, mostly for the kids, and have yet to pay for any of them. Current favourites include angry birds, hay day and subway surfer. 

Enjoy!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 30, 2012)

Great suggestions, thanks!

For my first iBooks book, I just bought TE's Goblin Moon, ta-da! Now I have to remember to read it in between bouts of five different Angry Birds games, two or three games of LetterPress, and about ten different boards of Words With Friends.


----------

